# Cisco traffic shaping



## dd25 (Jan 14, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how to go about setting up traffic shaping on a cisco 7200 or 5509?

thankyou for any help


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

should be similar to ... 


conf t
int <interface>
<traffic class> <peak cell rate>

the above config assumes ATM...


----------



## dd25 (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll give that a try but its actual fibre with ethernet presentation. any ideas?


----------

